# Cleaning fish alive



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I've noticed several people who like to fillet their catfish while they are still alive. What is the point in doing this? 

Thanks


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

They won't die.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

:lol: I guess you're probably right. :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> They won't die.


I think a catfish could live a week in nothing more than a damp paper towel.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I've seen a cat live for 6 hours in 100 degree heat in the back of a pickup... so when would YOU fillet it? (By live, I mean taking it out of the pickup, putting it in a tub of water, and watching it swim around alive and well "live")


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

They are tough. Our own little Oscar fish in our aquarium once jumped out of our tank as the lid was off to fit the vacation feeder. We returned from vacation and there was dried out as can be on the carpet for who knows how long-no less than an hour, but possibly up to 3 days?? I tossed him in the water and nothing, I then flipped him and the gills started going. That was a year ago and he is going strong still.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Last year, someone caught several catfish at a community pond and filleted them on the spot. The carcass' were then thrown back into the water. The next morning, the remains of these fish were still alive.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Bigger mess to kill then clean than it is to just clean. Hard headed fish!


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

A good knock on the head with a club or something similar should do the trick. I don't clean catfish alive even though you may see them move a little once you cut near the spine.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

wagdog said:


> A good knock on the head with a club or something similar should do the trick. I don't clean catfish alive even though you may see them move a little once you cut near the spine.


Yes indeed. I kept and ate about 20 catfish last summer and I killed most of them instantly with a two-pound rock. It seemed much more humane than any other alternative IMO.


----------

